# Bathyscaphe 300 and the Ploprof 1200m



## DEMO111

When I first posted the arrival of my BS 300 Liz (Laughingull) commented that there was some "DNA" resemblance of new Bathyscaphe 300 to the Omega Ploprof 1200m. I would have to agree with her comment, both ruggedly beautiful dive watches with some long lost heritage. It was only after I finished shooting these photos that I realized the cross-over of design detail relativity. Also I had a request from another member here for some size comparison shots between the two. Both have become top favorites in my collection.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Since I also have the ploprof 1200m, I also noticed the similar bezel design. Great photos Demo.



DEMO111 said:


> When I first posted the arrival of my BS 300 Liz (Laughingull) commented that there was some "DNA" resemblance of new Bathyscaphe 300 to the Omega Ploprof 1200m. I would have to agree with her comment, both ruggedly beautiful dive watches with some long lost heritage. It was only after I finished shooting these photos that I realized the cross-over of design detail relativity. Also I had a request from another member here for some size comparison shots between the two. Both have become top favorites in my collection.


----------



## nolidge

Thank you so much demo! I've already ordered my 300. This just confirms that I made a great decision. Although it probably won't kill the urge to get a ploprof like I was hoping... Haha


----------



## Spring-Diver

As usual Demo.....Awesome photos of amazing divers :-!
Thanks for taking the time to photograph these beauties!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## DEMO111

Thanks guys.


----------



## squeeze

Great pictures. How does the B300 compared to the Ploprof in terms of case finishing, dial details, etc?


----------



## jilytibrme

Demo, As always your skills with the lens is costing good men lots of hard earned greenback..........why you should be getting the medal of freedom from POTUS for single handily stimulating the dive watch economy!

Thank you for the awesome art!


----------



## bryann

Hi,

I know its a older thread but just wanna say that both wat hes are awesome timepieces.
wear it in good health and be proud:-!

Bryan


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I do not have the 300 but I do have the 100 and both the 100 and 300 have the same design, the 300 being the bigger of the two. Although they are completely different they do share a few design aspects. The polished surface that separates the top of the case and the side is present on both watches. The bezels are somewhat similar on both and was similar on the ploprof 600m that was manufactured in the 70's. This bezel design was also Aquadive watches in the 70's.

Coincentently, I am wearing the 1200m today and it is a well balanced watch. Several months ago at the Aquadive GTG, I had to opportunity to try on the 300 and it is a well balanced watch as well and those of you that are wondering if the 300 is to big, I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and the 300 fit perfect.


----------



## cybrscot

Beautiful photos, both watches are amazing. I have an Ocean 7 Ploprof homage. There are many homages out there now if you want the style. The Omega is a realistic grail at it's price.


----------



## cybrscot

I got a Helson Gauge and a Crepas Megamatic from Liz, great seller, great to work with. Shipped both to me in Vietnam, excellent all around.


----------



## seikomatic

time flies


----------



## LarryL7

Great photos


----------

